# roof tile cutter



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

while roofing in australia i used this roof tile cutter. manually operated like a guillotine, no running costs , very light , no dust on the roof from a consaw or grinder and performed the task of cutting a whole hip in one quarter the time of a consaw. from a health and safety point of view , a great tool. from a money making point of view, a great tool. brought on e back to ireland and tried to stir some interest to no avail. to me its a no brainer, the best roof tiling tool on the market i will never cut another tile with a consaw. has anyone come across them? i would be interested in any opinions of them.
jason


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Jason, a photo of this tool would be a great help!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

leave that with me i`ll sort that out asap.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I used a landscape tile wet saw the last concrete roof tile job we did. I knew there had to be an easier way but we're not tilers.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Was that for Slate, Clay, Porcelain or Concrete Tile?

I could see a chop style blade working for slate and there are tools for that through places like Jenkins, but for concrete, I used a 12" or 14" gas powered Stihl with a diamond blade or a Bosch 4" grinder with a diamond blade fot more meticulous detail cuts.

I think an electric cut-off saw might be a better option than the gas, due to the filter always getting clogged up with dust, to say the least about your nostrils.

Ed


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

this cutter is for concrete and clay tiles. no dust . no petrol , no gas . no power. i would use a handcutters or a guillotine for the slate. porcelan ? i`m not too sure about that. i think i would use a grinder or consaw. i`ll get a picture of my one and stick it up this evening.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

i hope the photo came out.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

it took me ages but there it is. from my point of view, the best roof tiling tool in the world.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Aussie, i have some thing similar for cutting concrete and clay Plain tile as we call it(10" x 6"), we called it a 'Chomper'.
Il take a photo and post it soon as.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Slate we use a guillitine. It was concrete tile that we used the wetsaw.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

For slates we use a guillitine or hand cutters or better still a slate knife and break, concrete tiles we use a petrol stil saw and for clay tile we sometimes use this;
I have got one some where in my garage but cant find it too hand.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

hey dave
the croppers look like exactly the same principle just on a smaller scale. do you still use the consaw on the tiles?
cheers 
jason


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

aussieroofer said:


> hey dave
> the croppers look like exactly the same principle just on a smaller scale. do you still use the consaw on the tiles?
> cheers
> jason


 
Hi Jason, yes i use a petrol driven saw with a diamond tiped blade for cutting concrete tiles, bit dusty but the quickest way.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

hi dave 
we used the consaw aswell in ireland. it does give a better finish on the valleys. but as for the hips and rough cutting of the valley you must try out this this tile cutter or "cracker" as we call it. it is so much faster than the consaw. could save you a lot of money on labour over time. i cant reccomend it enough. it can be used to final cut a valley but i think the consaw gives a better finish. 
cheers 
jason


----------



## floridasea (Jul 19, 2009)

In florida we use a Still saw made for cut concrete bricks.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

check out hytile tile cutters. they are an australian made tool but i`m sure they are sold in the us. the consaw is good for the finish cuts but this tool is asfer cleaner and healthier, not to mention much faster. which means more money in your pocket. after all that is why we are in business.
cheers 
jason


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

7" angle grinder with diamond blades, electric.... on the roof. Haven't found anything faster or easier... if you do a lot you get to the point that you don't even get dusty.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

you have to try this then. as you can tell i`m an avid supporter of this tile cutter.


----------



## jgreven (Sep 21, 2009)

*Hytile Tilecutter*

Dear colleagues, 

Look at www.hytile.com for the mentioned Australian Tilecutter!

John:thumbup:


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

I seen the hytile cutter in action... looks like an excellent tool, only limitation I can see is in a valley. Penn Marshal from All Points Tile http://www.allpointstile.com/index.htm has gained the rights for this tool in the US and has them in stock... if your looking for one give them a shout and mention my name...

USA website is up and running... http://www.hytileusa.com/index.htm


----------



## jgreven (Sep 21, 2009)

For valley cuts you can use a scratcher, this works very well. Look at the third video on www.hytile.com (they gained rights for Europe incl. the UK). They deliver within 1 day.


----------



## Roofing victoria (Oct 19, 2009)

That gold card tile cutter is a copy of Hytile's tile cutter. the gold card one is far too light and makes your arm and shoulder hurt.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

i have used both hytiles cutter and gold cards cutters. i personally prefer the gold card version. purely because it is lighter. i found they both done the same job otherwise. in some of the earlier gold card cutters there was a problem with the feet bending this has since been rectified. hytiles cutter does provide a better anchor than gold card though.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been laying tile for over 20 years and I never have seen one of those. 12 inch gas cut off saws and worm drives with a dry cut diamond blade are the ways I know.


----------



## allum84 (Nov 22, 2009)

hi guys i am new to this website i am roof tiler in Australia and have my own roof restoration business. i seen you guys discussing the tile cutter in the picture, don't you guys use this type of tile cutter. we all use these tile cutters over here they are so quick and easy to use light weight and like someone said no leads to plug in to use them. are they not available in any other country? cheers tim


----------



## jgreven (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Joe, good for you. No trouble breathing and coughing yet? Didn't you hear about silicosus lung disease? Incubation time is prox. 10 years! Perhaps sometime look at: http://www.hse.gov.uk/foi/internalops/sectors/manuf/030809.htm

Good luck!


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

jgreven said:


> No trouble breathing and coughing yet?


None, nor do any of the other roofers I know off. Most of them smoke and I'd bet that's worse.


> Didn't you hear about silicosus lung disease?


Just the tag on the pallets saying something like it's know to the state of California that it may cause illness. Most everything I use says that.

When cutting it's usuly not a big problem, particularly with a gas saw. The dust blows behind me as I move along the cut. With a cut all layed out most of the dust is under the tile anyway. Best of all the other side of the cut can be used as well, so there is less cutting and less trash and even a few less to be loaded in the first place.. The worst part is blowing off the roof at the end of the day.

My valley cuts look far superior to the cuts in those videos. There not just cut on a line but on the correct angle for a tightly closed valley. I shoot for no more than 1/8 inch gap. I'd expect to be called back if I used that cutter.:yes:

The doctors say the x-rays of my back look like a man's twice my age, but my lung power is better than most of the kids half my age. OSHA doesn't say a thing about problems with dust. As long as were tied up like evil dogs they are happy.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

hey guys
i would say that the dust from a consaw or gas powered tool is worse than smoking.a smoker is well informed these days and makes a conscious decision to keep smoking. he has a choice. the tile cutter gives roofers that luxury. it is the only alternative to cutting a tile in a safe and dust free manner. i bet there was a lot of people who had the same attitude towards asbestos many years ago. "i'm not affected so it must not be true". take a retrospective look at it now. how many of those boys wish they were more informed.

silicosis of the lung is a very real and dangerous threat. it is caused by the silica dust released when you cut a roof tile. this is inhaled and causes scarring of the lung and respiratory problems. its a cancer causing substance. the powers that be will tell you that there is a safe level of exposure. from my point of view and experience you are over exposed when you cut a tile valley. what happens when the wind is blowing against you, you are in a cloud of dust. it gets on your clothes your hair your shoes into your van, home to your kids and you will be picking it out of your nose till it bleeds. i talk from experience. in ireland we cut the tiles with a gas powered tool. i have tried both ways extensively and my point of view is that the tile cutter is much safer, cleaner and quicker. from time to time i have to cut a valley with the consaw but i refuse point blank to cut a hip with anything else other than the tile cutter. in this day and age you could argue that the tile cutter is a "green" tool. it emits no co2 and doesnt require the use of water to wash down a NEW roof.

the NHIOS carried out a series of tests using the a few different methods of cutting tiles. i have it in my computer but it is too large to attach. i strongly reccomend that all roofers view it. it was carried out specifically for roofers and is very informative and illustrates the damage silcosis does to a lung. should anyone wish to read it just drop me a line and i will be happy to email it to you. THIS IS MUST HAVE INFORMATION FOR A ROOFER. it is not a endorsement for any tool. it is 54 pages of facts. relating to roof tiles and dust. if you have a large crew it will make you think twice about the levels of dust they are exposed to. in such a litigious age you would be a fool not to be well informed.

:thumbup: jason


----------



## jgreven (Sep 21, 2009)

Look for all the safety reports on: http://hytileusa.com/5.htm.


----------



## 88dblifestyle (Dec 10, 2009)

aussieroofer said:


> it took me ages but there it is. from my point of view, the best roof tiling tool in the world.


Yeah, looks like an old..but it's great..

Thanks for the pix..:thumbup:


----------



## kelvinjona (Dec 31, 2009)

aussieroofer said:


> while roofing in australia i used this roof tile cutter. manually operated like a guillotine, no running costs , very light , no dust on the roof from a consaw or grinder and performed the task of cutting a whole hip in one quarter the time of a consaw. from a health and safety point of view , a great tool. from a money making point of view, a great tool. brought on e back to ireland and tried to stir some interest to no avail. to me its a no brainer, the best roof tiling tool on the market i will never cut another tile with a consaw. has anyone come across them? i would be interested in any opinions of them.
> jason


Ya im agree with u...according to me roof tile cutter is better and comfortable....


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

aussieroofer said:


> while roofing in australia i used this roof tile cutter. manually operated like a guillotine, no running costs , very light , no dust on the roof from a consaw or grinder and performed the task of cutting a whole hip in one quarter the time of a consaw. from a health and safety point of view , a great tool. from a money making point of view, a great tool. brought on e back to ireland and tried to stir some interest to no avail. to me its a no brainer, the best roof tiling tool on the market i will never cut another tile with a consaw. has anyone come across them? i would be interested in any opinions of them.
> jason


I know how you feel.


----------



## jgreven (Sep 21, 2009)

As I understand Hytile Europe is now talking to HSE (Health Safety Executive) in UK to introduce the Aussie Roof Tile Cutter.
I believe Hytile is talking to Avonside (big Roofing Company) in UK for distribution options.

Check it out on www.hytile.com!

Btw. Hytile also deliver direct to the end customer; ordering on the Internet just takes 2 days delivery to the UK.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

jgreven said:


> As I understand Hytile Europe is now talking to HSE (Health Safety Executive) in UK to introduce the Aussie Roof Tile Cutter.
> I believe Hytile is talking to Avonside (big Roofing Company) in UK for distribution options.
> 
> Check it out on www.hytile.com!
> ...


2 years ago i approached the hsa (health and safety authority) in ireland about introducing the tile cutter to ireland. i was told they didnt endorse tools. 
thats a real proactive thinking organization we have in ireland. in retrospect it is indicative of how the irish in ireland think. "sure we have something that does that, why do we ned something new". they wait till someone from another country tells them it is good. then they react. kind of like our economy wait for it to f*** up then react. take a look at ireland over the last twelve months and you will see why we are the butt of the worlds jokes. 

god forbid someone should be forward thinking in this sorry excuse for an economy.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

aussieroofer said:


> 2 years ago i approached the hsa (health and safety authority) in ireland about introducing the tile cutter to ireland. i was told they didnt endorse tools.
> thats a real proactive thinking organization we have in ireland. in retrospect it is indicative of how the irish in ireland think. "sure we have something that does that, why do we ned something new". they wait till someone from another country tells them it is good. then they react. kind of like our economy wait for it to f*** up then react. take a look at ireland over the last twelve months and you will see why we are the butt of the worlds jokes.
> 
> god forbid someone should be forward thinking in this sorry excuse for an economy.


I need a Beamish. The homes I roof are very cut up. Most have a few zippers where 1/3 of the tiles are both hip and valley cuts. They are basically 25-50 squares, ~300ft+ hip and over 150ft valley. I see this tool as incapable of keeping up with my more accepted tools. Every company arond bids on every job. This tool will slow us down, it will loose us work--it could put us under. 

I should post pic of my work. I've yet to see _anyone _post a pic of a valley cut with one of these. :yes:


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

I would have to agree with Joe, i dont think you can get as clean a cut in a valley than using a wizzer(stil petrol cutter and 12" diamond blade) although i can see this is a healther option!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

Joe Roofer said:


> I need a Beamish. The homes I roof are very cut up. Most have a few zippers where 1/3 of the tiles are both hip and valley cuts. They are basically 25-50 squares, ~300ft+ hip and over 150ft valley. I see this tool as incapable of keeping up with my more accepted tools. Every company arond bids on every job. This tool will slow us down, it will loose us work--it could put us under.
> 
> I should post pic of my work. I've yet to see _anyone _post a pic of a valley cut with one of these. :yes:


 i agree with one aspect. the grinder or consaw gives a neater valley. but as far as rough cutting your valley and cutting your hips, there is no way this tool will slow you down. and it will not cost you jobs. i dont use the cutter to final cut my valleys but it does do a neat job of them. but i havent got a picture. check out any picture of a roof done in australia and you will see a straight valley cut with the cutter. the 300 ft hip would be cut in half the time with the tile cutter.hands down. but.... its not for everyone. 

i kind of feel hytile should be paying me at this stage for talking up their tools. i've been a good advocate for that company. maybe they will give me a free cutter so i can cut tiles faster than everyone:laughing:. dont take me too seriously.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

If you have to cut the valley twice it's wasting time, and tile. There is no trash when the same cut works on both side of the deck. I used to hatchet in valleys then cut but back then they built gables. I still hatchet in some of the hip.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

it comes down to personal preference i suppose. i have done it both ways and for me the cutter is a hell of a lot quicker and safer.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I use a similar cutter for concrete and clay tiles, by far the fastest & easiest way to cut them. Doesn't get so much use now i mostly do shingles, they're much easier on the back than concrete.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

This builder has sold over 80 houses this year. Three more of this model are ready to be roofed and even more have cut ground. I spent the better part of a long day on this POS. if I was not able to use both sides of the cut this would take about 33% more tile. I did this one to show the others how we want it done. I'm too busy for this crap.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

That looks like a DOG of a job to have to do. You must have some patience. A skilled operator of our cutter can use both sides of the cut most of the time. 
I'll post some pics next time I do a concrete or clay job.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I forgot to add, we don't have dust everywhere either. I bet the neighbours complain about the noise and dust too.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

There aren't many yet. The ones that are there complain about us parking on the street and working long hours even on Sunday. They even had a cop writing up tickets until the mayor made it stop. This is a desert and dust is normal.

I did another one today. Looks like it's now part of my job.  You can see the house two doors down in the first pic. Two doors down in the second pic might be my forth one on this site. I've done lots of these over the years.
I should take a finished pic.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's a couple from my photo collection.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Joe Roofer, have u got a pic of that turret after you finished it? We got a clay job with a similar detail on it ready to start first thing after New Year.
I'll post some pics once we start it.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

Here are Martin and his son finishing the house off. :whistling:
It's not quite finished. The next day I mortared the top of it.


----------



## waverider (Dec 17, 2010)

aussieroofer said:


> while roofing in australia i used this roof tile cutter. manually operated like a guillotine, no running costs , very light , no dust on the roof from a consaw or grinder and performed the task of cutting a whole hip in one quarter the time of a consaw. from a health and safety point of view , a great tool. from a money making point of view, a great tool. brought on e back to ireland and tried to stir some interest to no avail. to me its a no brainer, the best roof tiling tool on the market i will never cut another tile with a consaw. has anyone come across them? i would be interested in any opinions of them.
> jason


 i have them also we use tile saws but i use the tile breaker ,, they are called european tile breakers , let me know if you need one ill set you up !
im old school roofer over 30 yrs in the roofing field , funny noone knows of these breakers , in hawaii no dust on the roof due to the humidity, they are great ,fast and clean and no $$$ to repair because they never break down , here in the states they cost around a thousand dollars way way worth it.:thumbup:


----------



## waverider (Dec 17, 2010)

Joe Roofer said:


> This builder has sold over 80 houses this year. Three more of this model are ready to be roofed and even more have cut ground. I spent the better part of a long day on this POS. if I was not able to use both sides of the cut this would take about 33% more tile. I did this one to show the others how we want it done. I'm too busy for this crap.


 May i ask why the tile bats in the bac ground are staggered:laughing: and not ran so that the water can run freely vertical ??? vertical bats make for clean water ways,,, what you or they are doing by staggering your joints is bucking water, this will cause leaks in the future, but far be it for me to say only been roofing for over 30 yrs , this kind of workmanship is not tolerated in our company !! you would be ran off if you did that shit here.. this is not quality work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waverider (Dec 17, 2010)

English Roofer said:


> I would have to agree with Joe, i dont think you can get as clean a cut in a valley than using a wizzer(stil petrol cutter and 12" diamond blade) although i can see this is a healther option!
> Cheers
> Dave


 with this tool in hawaii thats all that is used NOBODY uses the cutoff saws on the roofs and with a clean sharp blade the valleys come out just fine for these million dollar homes ,, your cutoff saws are fast but cost big money to repair and the blades lol ,, diamond cut blade lol the breakers are for old school roofers , and the saws for the kidz of today , take that with a grain of salt..and remember when your buying that $1,000.00 SAW WHOS USING IT , EMPLOYEES DONT TAKE CARE OF COMPANY TOOLS THATS WHY WE USE BOTH!!!!
everyones a roofer right???!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

waverider said:


> May i ask why the tile bats in the bac ground are staggered:laughing: and not ran so that the water can run freely vertical ??? vertical bats make for clean water ways,,, what you or they are doing by staggering your joints is bucking water, this will cause leaks in the future, but far be it for me to say only been roofing for over 30 yrs , this kind of workmanship is not tolerated in our company !! you would be ran off if you did that shit here.. this is not quality work!!!!!!!!!


We seldom do verticals here. Four foot battens with a minimum 1/2 in. weep gap is the accepted roofing practice here. It is a 50 year roof system. Done properly it will not leak under our weather conditions. Granted if something is dumping under the tile or the tile is over exposed long hard rains will bring leaks. 6/12 and under can be just nailed on without battens but the tile wares into the paper over time. The battens protect the paper. I hate doing repair work on nailed on roofs.

We do verticals more often in the higher elevations where ice dams can happen. It's not just about standing water but also better ventilation under the tile allowing water to evaporate.

We have also have used elevated battens on some higher end jobs. They have a plastic disk fastened to them every foot. We use #40 with that system.

We install according to Tile roof institutes guidelines for moderate climates. A good read for those that don't know tile.
http://www.monierlifetile.com/technicaltools/pdf/TRI-Moderate-Climate-Guide-2010Web.pdf
It is the code here.


```
Battens installed on roof slopes of 4:12 to 24:12 shall be fastened to the
deck at no greater than 24 inches on center, and shall have provisions for 
drainage by providing ½-inch separation at the batten ends every 4 feet
```


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's a very complex tile job i'm on at the moment. We use the Hytile cutter for everything, the valleys are rough cut then finish cut with a grinder after all the tiles are in place. Even the multi hips are no problem with the tile cutter. We can even use both sides of the cut on them.


----------



## chelsea roofing (Dec 2, 2010)

its more or less the same chomper we used for tile late 80s early 90s when marley relocated tilers from england in the eighties,i use the old tubela hand cutters for slate,its quite funny getting them out on a slate roof when nobody knows what they are,we were doing a church in toronto one of the young kids looked at them and laughed,we went to slate the valleys in,60ft up to the eave then 2 40 ft valleys that were 14/12 he spent all day playing around with his guillotine moving it every couple of courses and spiking to the roof he never did finish it that day, mine was


----------



## Slateguy (Jan 26, 2011)

*tubela hand cutter*

Hey Chelsea,

Does the tubela hand cutter work with 1/4"-3/8" new Vermont slate? I tried the German hand cutter and it had a tough time with it.

Thanks.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Slateguy said:


> Hey Chelsea,
> 
> Does the tubela hand cutter work with 1/4"-3/8" new Vermont slate? I tried the German hand cutter and it had a tough time with it.
> 
> Thanks.


Why not use the regular slate cutter, or your hammer?


----------



## RooferD (Aug 25, 2011)

*Ahh the score and cut*

I worked as a tile installer for about 2 years when I discovered the Brutus tile board and not all boards are the same meaning this worked. I asked my boss about it and said oh that thing stinks but I used it anyway and you how old timers are about change (he didn't like it). Even after I proved that I was making him more money while saving my back and knees (he still didn't like it). Moral of the story do what works for you and some people will refuse to change even when the proof is indisputable.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I thought I would weigh in on it some as I was a Tile roofer myself for many years. At first the tool had me interested until I watched the how to video and saw how poor the cuts were using it. In BC here we do not use mortar like most people do (dont ask me why). We use plastic cement to seal the hips and ridges and as such our cuts must be much closer to the hip and ridge boards or the mastic will fall in the cracks.

Prior to installing the hip board I would lay in the Under side (left) of the tiles all the way up the hip and snap a chalk line and cut the whole half hip in one shot then we go to the other side of the hip and cut all of the larger pieces approximately an inch and 3/4 away from the underside. Then we install the hip board (may have to pull out a few tiles) and then we simply cut the small over tiles remaining and fasten them in place. You do not have to cut the tiles all the way through you can score them approximately 50% and then tap the tile with the butt of your grinder to knock the valley piece off.

This way you can use the leftover pieces to fill in the valleys.

We alway used a 15 amp Makita grinder with a 10" diamond blade..... for me with this day and age a respirator is a must and im paying for not using one now.

I found the system that they used in that video to be very slow and although there definately would be certain times that i wish i had that cutter available I would not use it regularily. I did however like the little screw clips they were using..... we would just cut a slit in the tile and nail it in to the hip.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

HEY!!! You guys are talking about the Australian made HYTILE roof tile cutter! This! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OveJQQ24Y_E I understand @Aussie Roofer, I think it's a fantastic tool as well and I'm busy trying to stir up support for in the United States, it's a hard job, people don't want to change the way they do things but it is a brilliant tool, you're right, there is no better way to do the job. HYTILEUSA.com


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

Yes it is, there is only one distributor in the US, HYTILE North America at hytileusa.com, I also made a video demonstrating it's use https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OveJQQ24Y_E I'm so glad to find a fan of the HYTILE roof tile cutter.


----------



## SophiaM (Nov 10, 2014)

@MGP Roofing - some pics of finished work?


----------

